# My Zingy the EDF Flame Pattern



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

This is my version, made for my daughter in the UK. 

50g ball Wendy Peter Pan Double Knit Shade 3004
1 X long circular needle or set dble pointed knitting needles, size 3.75mm
Scrap white felt
Scrap black felt

Cast on 9sts leaving a tail of yarn. Join into a round either using magic loop method or dble pointed needles.
R1 Inc in every st.(18sts)
R2 Knit
R3 Inc in every st (36sts)
R4 to R21, Knit.
R22 K2tog all along row (18sts)
R23 Knit 
R24 Knit 1, K2tog, all along row. (12sts)
R25 Knit
R26 *K1, kfb; repeat from * (18sts)
R27 Knit
R28 *K2,kfb; repeat from * (24sts)
R29 Knit
R30 *K3,kfb; repeat from * (30sts)
R31 Knit
R32 *K4,kfb;repeat from * (36sts)
R33 Knit
R34 *K8 ,kfb;repeat from * (40sts)
R35  38 Knit
R39 *K8 ,kfb;repeat from * (36sts)
R40 Knit
R41 *K4,kfb;repeat from * (30sts)
R42 Knit
R43 *K3,kfb;repeat from * (24sts)
R44 Knit
R45 *K2,kfb;repeat from * (18sts)
R46 Knit
At this point stuff the base and head of flame .
R47 *K1, kfb; repeat from * (12sts)
R48 Knit
R49 *K2tog; repeat from * (6sts)
R50 Knit
R51 Knit
R52 K1,K2tog,K1,K2tog (4sts)
R53 Knit
R54 K2tog and fasten off. Thread this end in.
Stuff the base a little more if needed, and then run cast on tail yarn through cast on sts and pull up tight. Thread ends in.
From white felt cut 2 X 7/8 inch circles, just touching.An easy way to do this is to find a button the correct size and trace around it, making the circles just touching.Then it can be cut out in one piece.
From black felt cut 2 X 3/8 inch circles, and a ¼ inch oval.
Centre black circles in white circles and stitch down with tiny sts. Sew this to centre front of flame. Sew black oval to just under where circles touch.


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely love your pattern. Thank you for sharing it. Avril UK.


----------



## Joyful Peace (Feb 4, 2012)

One question please on rows 39, 41, 43, 45, & 47, shouldn't be K2tog instead of Kfb as the stitch count decreases in each of these rows? Or is the decreasing stitch count an error? Did I misunderstand the pattern or was it just a typo. Believe me I've done it many times myself when transcribing my designs. It is a really cute pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

love this pattern Thank you for sharing


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

really cute!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh this is perfect... thank you very much.. I made my client one of the bunnys that were here... and she won't let go of it.. I can make some of these so we can rotate them and get them washed ...LOL she's a stroke victim and needs something in her hands at all times...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh you are so right, Joyful Peace. Apologies everyone. Cut and paste has a lot to answer for...smile.

Knitted Zingy the EDF Flame 

50g ball Wendy Peter Pan Double Knit Shade 3004
1 X long circular needle or set dble pointed knitting needles, size 3.75mm
Scrap white felt
Scrap black felt

Cast on 9sts leaving a tail of yarn. Join into a round either using magic loop method or dble pointed needles.
R1 Inc in every st.(18sts)
R2 Knit
R3 Inc in every st (36sts)
R4 to R21, Knit.
R22 K2tog all along row (18sts)
R23 Knit 
R24 Knit 1, K2tog, all along row. (12sts)
R25 Knit
R26 *K1, kfb; repeat from * (18sts)
R27 Knit
R28 *K2,kfb; repeat from * (24sts)
R29 Knit
R30 *K3,kfb; repeat from * (30sts)
R31 Knit
R32 *K4,kfb;repeat from * (36sts)
R33 Knit
R34 *K8 ,kfb;repeat from * (40sts)
R35  38 Knit
R39 *K8 ,k 2tog;repeat from * (36sts)
R40 Knit
R41 *K4, k 2tog;repeat from * (30sts)
R42 Knit
R43 *K3, k 2tog;repeat from * (24sts)
R44 Knit
R45 *K2, k 2tog;repeat from * (18sts)
R46 Knit
At this point stuff the base and head of flame .
R47 *K1, k 2tog; repeat from * (12sts)
R48 Knit
R49 *K2tog; repeat from * (6sts)
R50 Knit
R51 Knit
R52 K1,K2tog,K1,K2tog (4sts)
R53 Knit
R54 K2tog and fasten off. Thread this end in.
Stuff the base a little more if needed, and then run cast on tail yarn through cast on sts and pull up tight. Thread ends in.
From white felt cut 2 X 7/8 inch circles, just touching.An easy way to do this is to find a button the correct size and trace around it, making the circles just touching.Then it can be cut out in one piece.
From black felt cut 2 X 3/8 inch circles, and a ¼ inch oval.
Centre black circles in white circles and stitch down with tiny sts. Sew this to centre front of flame. Sew black oval to just under where circles touch.


----------



## Neenar (Oct 9, 2011)

You're my hero... my daughter loves this little guy... I have to get this started asap!  x


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love the pattern it will look good next to my pc thankyou


----------



## itsmereilly (May 3, 2011)

jjaffa,

Thank you so much for the pattern! Your Zingy is the cutest thing I've seen. I even watched the videos just to see where and why you made this pattern. So, so cute. Might make one for upcoming Baby Shower, if I don't run out of time. Still working on Snuggle Sack and need to make a matching hat as well.

Diane


----------



## magnolia-lily (Apr 23, 2012)

Can somebody please make me one, as I do not know how to sew, i will pay you and pay you for how much it costs to ship, if your interested please contact me. 
-Charlotte


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love the pattern will get around to knitting it as soon as i have finished the project i have started


----------



## vicky464 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have never used circular or double ended needles. Do you know of a simple version of the pattern or could you help me to adapt yours. My kids really want a zingy each. Thanks


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi 
I think it would be really easy to knit on two straight needles,but you would have to remember to purl each alternate row to form stocking stitch Then just seam it up the back . Cheers Janette


----------



## Meerkatmum (May 18, 2012)

Desperate to make Zingy! I am a real basic knitter. Can't join the circle up! Must be doing something wrong! Even tried videos on you tube for help. Still can't do it! Any advice would be most welcome!


----------



## Meerkatmum (May 18, 2012)

Thankyou. Will try and see if that works!


----------



## Meerkatmum (May 18, 2012)

I had trouble with the circular needles. Was advised to try normal knitting needles then sew it up at the end. You have to remember to knit the purl row. I knit my first Zingy last night and it worked fine.


----------



## pipersdaughter (May 12, 2012)

I adapted it to use two needles even though I did do the first one with the 4 pins

knitted about 18 of the little blighters this week lol


----------



## Rebexy (May 19, 2012)

I've learnt so much from trying this pattern! All I have ever made before was a scarf that looked more like a tie haha but now I can knit in rounds and do increases n kfb  one question tho, n sorry if I'm bein silly here but what do you mean with the instruction 'repeat from *'?


----------



## Rebexy (May 19, 2012)

Meerkatmum

Id never even heard of it before!

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/double-pointed-needles

This woman is a legend and really helped me alot! I needed so much patience aswell tho, but I can do it now. Hope it helps!


----------



## rachellovesknitting (May 23, 2012)

I'm now on my 4th zingy. I' m starting to do them in other colours. The magic loop is the future! I would recommend patience and perserverance. My first zingy took about 4 hours. I must have pulled it down a dozen times. I used you tube for the magic loop tutorial. My zingys are raising money for our local hospice


----------



## sandiesteve (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just finished making this in orange, took me about 1 1/2 hours. its great. thank you for the pattern.


----------



## rachellovesknitting (May 23, 2012)

Hope this picture works. I have now made over 30 all in various colours, with scarves and some with bows on their heads. It's endless? :lol:


----------



## rachellovesknitting (May 23, 2012)

My Zingy


----------



## mommyoftwo (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh how adorable my two little ones will love these!


----------



## linzwhip85 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi
i am wanting to make a bigger zingy for my niece i have increased the sticith but i am wondering how to increase my rows to fit in with the pattern
i have decided to start with cast on 18 inc 36 then to 72 but like i said i don't know how to increase the rows and decease at the end.
if anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## pphumph (Apr 23, 2013)

hello
Thanks for the pattern.

I have tried a number of wool shops for the wool type and colour but have had no success.
Can you please advise me of anywhere you know that I might be able to obtain this wool frrom

Thank you


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Any apricot coloured thinner 8ply yarn would work well.cheers Janette


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

love the pattern thank you,
Ann


----------



## thinbird (Jan 29, 2018)

Help, I am knitting on two straight needle, but I have got to R35 says knit 38, so have 2 stitches left. Then it goes to R39. Please tell me what happens to rows 36-38. Also what happens to the two odd stitches ???????????? desperate to finish this for my grandson. I have knitted a few of these many years ago. Many thanks.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

thinbird said:


> Help, I am knitting on two straight needle, but I have got to R35 says knit 38, so have 2 stitches left. Then it goes to R39. Please tell me what happens to rows 36-38. Also what happens to the two odd stitches ???????????? desperate to finish this for my grandson. I have knitted a few of these many years ago. Many thanks.


Hi it's many years since I wrote this. I will look at it and get back to you after work today.


----------



## thinbird (Jan 29, 2018)

Many thanks, I await to hear from you.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

thinbird said:


> Many thanks, I await to hear from you.


Hi thinbird,
There is a hyphen missing from the instructions (typo of mine). It should read:
Row 35 - 38, knit.
As you are knitting with two straight needles, just continue in stocking stitch all the sts on rows 35, 36, 37 and 38.
So sorry you were held up in your knitting.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Aww so cute


----------



## thinbird (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you so much for that. So I am taking you back a few years lol. Just another point on R39 - R45 it states kfb but it should be K2tog as it’s decreasing. I will post a photo when finished & stuffed. Knitting this while on holiday so completion next week. Thank you again xx


----------

